# PR 11 paint scheme?



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

I have been looking for a new bike to build and just saw a C50 on e-bay that had a PR11 paint scheme (but the seller had a question mark after it like he wasn't sure) I am going to say I love the look of that bike, my favorite color scheme of any of the Colnagos I have looked at, would love to see it in person.

Is PR 11 a valid number and was that same paint scheme ever used on the C59?

Thanks


----------

